# guitar hero 3 or world tour (guitar bundle)



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

the missus is getting me one of these for xmas. has anyone played/owned them? is one better than the other?
ta
Dean.


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

i've got GHII & III on the 360
great fun. i'll be getting the WT with guitar as, after playing Rock Band, the novelty of drums wears off pretty quick (for me anyway)
still ****ed off with the DLC prices though


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

i have GH 3 on PS3 and also got Aerosmith edition.
Best thing I had for years, love it!!!


----------



## sicboyjoe (Sep 16, 2007)

From my own experience, I prefer GHII, better songs and more accurate gameplay, GHIII is good, and the wireless controller is pretty cool. My ideal would be a GHIII controller with the GHII game!

I haven't heard great things about GH World Tour, I'm waiting for Rock Band II, its meant to be a whole lot better than World Tour, after doing some research. Only thing about Rock Band is I have to play with a GH controller, because the rock band guitar is terrible!

In all honesty I'll probably buy both, I already have GHII,III and Rock Band, but the extensive song list for Rock Band II is drawing me nearer to that now


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

GH3 is great,its got Maiden and Metallica on!


----------



## Step_7 (Apr 25, 2008)

World Tour has Hendrix....  Check out the track listings for both games and get the one you like the most songs from would be my advice.


----------

